# Making canna caramel



## MatanuskaValley (Feb 20, 2010)

80 grams of shake 3 sticks of butter. simmered on stove for 3.5 hours on low\med low.
strain and cool

2	cups sugar
1/2	cup budder
2	cups whipping (heavy) cream
3/4	cup light corn syrup

Heat all ingredients to boiling in heavy 3-quart saucepan over medium heat, stirring constantly. Cook about 35 minutes, stirring frequently, to 245°F on candy thermometer or until small amount of mixture dropped into cup of very cold water forms a firm ball that holds its shape until pressed. Immediately spread in baking dish. Cool completely, about 2 hours.

Mine is cooling now I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Feb 20, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> 80 grams of shake 3 sticks of butter. simmered on stove for 3.5 hours on low\med low.
> strain and cool
> 
> 2	cups sugar
> ...


here is some pics


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Feb 20, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> here is some pics


hmm something tells me I will wish I would have found a way to strain it better


----------



## hardroc (Feb 20, 2010)

cool recipe dude, I'm making canna butter as of this minute.
What did you use to strain it with? I'm gonna use chesse cloth


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Feb 20, 2010)

hardroc said:


> cool recipe dude, I'm making canna butter as of this minute.
> What did you use to strain it with? I'm gonna use chesse cloth


I used 2 layers of cheese cloth as you can see that was not enough Got a little weed in it and you know how candy is super finicky. I am not sure what this will be like after it sets up.

I recommend being super careful no weed matter flows over your strainer or anything. Hope this helps


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Feb 20, 2010)

hardroc said:


> cool recipe dude, I'm making canna butter as of this minute.
> What did you use to strain it with? I'm gonna use chesse cloth


I just ate a piece its actually delicious! here we go...


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Feb 20, 2010)

hm it made 40 pieces... i ate another on seems like half a cup of budder shouldnt be enough to get you high 40 times...


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Feb 20, 2010)

not very potent takes two caramels to get stoned


----------



## herbose (Feb 20, 2010)

Aaaw gee....you're only gonna get high 20 times.


----------



## ommpCaregiver (Apr 7, 2010)

Ive always wondered how caramels are made, Ive had a few really good ones in my day. Check my fudge recipe... https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/307463-pot-milk-2.html


You could take the same concept of adding puff'd hash into budder/cream mix to make super dangerous style...


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 13, 2010)

Make hash and then make your butter, eliminates green and chlorophyl flavor, FYI


----------



## jack anderson (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi,
Thanks for recipe I am going to try this at my home .....
Thanks ..........


----------



## WhiteWidower123 (Feb 24, 2011)

OH thank god, ive been wantin to do this for a while now, i know how to make caramel and all that i just didnt know if boiling at those high temps would lessen potency. Do you think that ur potency was due to so little butter/herb or is there any doubt it may have been because of the way u cooked it? Ive been looking to awnsers for this question EVERYWHERE.


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 28, 2011)

!! glad i'm not the only one.... !! (this is my first try)....

doing the same thing right now! my method: i made dulce de lece from condensed milk (where you boil it in the can), chilled it, and am in the slooooow process of incorporating (premade) cannabutter into it. slow because all i'm doing so far is greasing my hands with cannabutter before taking the whole lump and pulling it like taffy until it starts to get sticky again, chill again, and repeat. i've incorporated about 1/2 cup of butter into about 2 cups of dulce so far, my goal is to get the whole cup in there. been doing this since yesterday and my arms are tired (not to mention i keep having to protect it from poachers aka hubby & friends). i'm a bit worried that the extra fat might hinder the 'taffying' process.... i want something chewy, like the stuff in turtles, but so far, it's about half way between that and the runny stuff in caramilk bars.... we shall see.... (your method seems waaaay less labour intensive though...*jealous*...)

i have similar concerns as WhiteWidower123, i'm wary of any cooking process involving both cannabis and boiling (which is why i'm going with this method where all my ings are cool/cold).... i have *wrecked* perfectly good butter by putting it *in something that required a higher cooking temp... also, since you seem concerned about the filtering, it's much easier (and finer) to run the melted cannabutter through a coffee filter...

looking forward to swapping kitchen notes....


----------



## akgrown (Feb 28, 2011)

keep your temps under 300 and you will have a 100% sucess rate


----------

